
Apple's Decision to Delay Features and Focus on Software Quality Extends to Mac - reimertz
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/30/apple-focus-on-software-quality-extends-to-mac/
======
reimertz
even though I loved my rMBP from 2012, I had to buy something new once I
dropped it and the GPU died. I wanted TB3 so I went with a 2017 rMBP. It took
me 1 week to migrate over from my old computer to the new because of

\- Adapters not being compatible

\- Multiple Disk Utility bugs

\- APFS bugs

\- Migration Assistant bugs

Since I finally got everything working, I've had the following hardware issues

\- Caps lock travelling is super iffy

\- Screen edge bleeding on all corners

\- Right speaker exploded when I unplugged the charger 3 week after I bought
it

\- Accidental input because of Touch Bar

if this continues, this will be the last Apple computer I buy.

~~~
aerotwelve
Ever since the release of the 2016 MBP redesign I've been hanging onto my late
2013 MacBook Pro for dear life.

I really want to upgrade, but I just can't justify spending thousands of
dollars on a machine with a keyboard that can (could) be wiped out by dust
particles, no function key row, and one that requires a pile of dongles be
transported with it wherever it goes to support external hardware.

Just make the computer slightly longer and give me back my keyboard. The touch
bar is neat, why does it have to be either/or?

~~~
phaedryx
That's everyone on my team right now. We're also all on Sierra still because
High Sierra breaks things for us.

